# How to replicate Sky plus box functionality



## Evander73 (2 Sep 2014)

I currently have a standard sky TV subscription i.e. dish on roof and sky plus box.  I would like to get rid of this monthly bill and am wondering what my options are with regard to replicating my current set up i.e I want to keep all the sky plus functionality, if possible. (obviously, less the subscription channels)

The Walker Saorview Plus recorder seems to receive the Irish channels ONLY, via an aerial, and has an in built hard drive which allows for live pause, record & series link, BUT only on the Irish channels.

A Saorview and Satellite Combi box seems to receive the Irish channels via an aerial and the UK channels I presume via my existing sky satellite dish, but I can't find a product which provides all the Sky plus functionality i.e. live pause, record, series link and watch one channel while recording another on BOTH Irish and Uk channels - maybe I'm asking for too much?? I have a 1TB external hard drive which I'm thinking could be incorporated into the solution.


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Sep 2014)

We have a Triax combo box which allows live pause and record of both terrestrial and satellite channels. The limitations are 
1) you can only record one channel at a time, you cannot watch any other satellite channel if recording satellite, or similarly if recording a terrestrial channel cannot watch another one (you can watch terrestrial if recording satellite and vice versa)
2) Series link doesn't work - in fact you can only see the tv guide for the next 24 hours on terrestrial and on satellite can only see Now and Next
3) Scheduled recordings are very hit and miss - for example I recorded Kerry v Mayo on Saturday and as it went to extra time I missed this as the original schedule was to end at 7pm
4) It is in no way as user friendly as Sky to use - for example if you want to add Satellite channels you lose the order of all your existing ones when you start a new search - very frustrating!

I'm not sure if there are better solutions out there or not.


----------



## Squonk (3 Sep 2014)

I use a Humax Freesat box to record the satellite channlels, and just use RTE & TV3 players on a Samsung smart TV to catch up with the Irish stuff. http://www.humaxdigital.com/uk/products/product.php?gid=496


----------



## delgirl (3 Sep 2014)

I'm thinking of getting one of these  boxes - my neighbour has one and can get all the terrestrial and satellite channels, even Sky Sports and foreign channels, plus Skype, Google etc. and it also records.

Does anyone have one of these and, if so, would you recommend it?


----------



## Evander73 (3 Sep 2014)

Thanks for all replies.  I've gone with Ceist Beag's option. After watching a few You Tube clips of this combo box, it look like a good product, notwithstanding the limitations highlighted.  

I'm not sure if the house rules allow recommedations, but I got a good deal on line, and my initial interaction with the supplier is very positive. Thanks again.


----------



## RainyDay (3 Sep 2014)

Let us know if you find a supplier who can do a really neat wiring job in your house. This would be a key criteria for me.


----------



## Evander73 (3 Sep 2014)

As I've already a digital dish on the roof and can pick up Saorview channels with an in door aerial, it will hopefully just be a plug and play job, with no need for any additional wiring etc (famous last words).

BTW - I cancelled my sky subscription today and got an understandable full on 'please stay with us' sales pitch - so be prepared, if any of you are going down this road!


----------



## Laramie (4 Sep 2014)

RainyDay said:


> Let us know if you find a supplier who can do a really neat wiring job in your house. This would be a key criteria for me.



This would also be key for me and probably the reason why I haven't gone down this route already.


----------



## Buddyboy (4 Sep 2014)

I've gone somewhat old school on my freesat solution. It is only a partial solution, but could be incorporated in the solution above to extend it.

I have a scart cable plugged from my satilite box to a video recorder (remember them). If I want to record something when I'm away, I set the box to the correct channel, and set the video record timer to the correct date and time (add 10 mins either way as a precaution), and set the video recorder to record from the feed from the box.

Very handy for watching Strictly when I am going out on a Saturday night.


----------



## AlbacoreA (4 Sep 2014)

Maybe theres a halfway compromise. Who is your internet provider with. You might find that internet + TV  from someone like UPC or similar isn't much more than your internet on its own.

When I last looked I felt the free options weren't quite there in user friendliness.


----------

